# Omega De-Ville 1325Cal



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys.

Pics to follow when I get home, but I've just picked up a vintage Omega 1325 calibre De-Ville.

It needs a battery (bought it as a bit of a punt to be honest) so hoping it'll work when I've got one in!

Trouble is, I can't find reference to a 1325 movement in a De-Ville.

Can anyone lend a hand or offer some advice?

Serial is 37,431,358. Its definitely legitimate, just concerned that I can't find another.

I don't think its massively rare - maybe there were more auto's than quartz in this though?...

Thanks in advance.

Had it on all afternoon (despite it being dead!  ), and not sure if I'm bonding with it.

Might throw it back up on the sale forum if sense gets hold of me by this evening!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MD 192.0030










ST 192.0027










ST 192.0028










ST 392.0002










All are from the 1976 collection.

Later,

William


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers William, Sam PM'd as well with news of a couple of models so at least I know its real!

Anyway, the new battery didn't work, so I'm gonna hang onto the Tissot I picked up and let someone who knows what they are doing take this on.


----------



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Pics to follow when I get home, but I've just picked up a vintage Omega 1325 calibre De-Ville.
> 
> ...


I've got a De Ville Case ref is 192.0028 15-jewel 1325 Movement roughly same age as yours (37xxxxxx S/No) GP Case and champagne coloured dial. The previous battery only lasted about 6 months but I had it cleaned by a local watchmaker and another new battery fitted about 14 months ago,and it has run OK ever since (tempting fate now)

Rgds,

Neil.


----------

